# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Semi pro football !!! HELP!!!!

## BIGMIKETORR

I have a few questions I've been doing my research on different supplements,stacks,and cycles, and you guys on here have help me alot on trying to achieve my goal which is find something that does not stay in ur system long maybe 4 weeks tops that I can use during season and off season. I have heard that test prop and anavar are perfect for my needs. But now someone just told me about PGH what is the difference between these and which one should I go with?  :Hmmmm: 

Thanks in advance

----------


## soccer#3

i just did a thread on pgh and from what people say here its crap. u can look it up under the hgh section. its supposed to be "oral GH" and GH cant be traced

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

Thanks dude what about anavar and test prop are these ok to use for strength gains and to put on muscle mass without staying in my system for months

----------


## the hulkster

my advice, I have played pro football and semi-pro, semi pro organizations do not have the funds to test you, and would probably not even if they did, so **** the worrying. Second, it is obvious that you are a better than average athlete or you would not have the opp. to be playing, you got the opp. w/o the use of AAS, so why in the hell blow money on performance enhancement that costs more than the stipend you will be recieving from the semi-pro organization?

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

Thanks dude for the words of wisdom never looked at it that way.... but I would like to still put on some size im playing in a league against 6'3-6'4 l backs that if they can catch me  :Wink/Grin:  will kill me so I still wanna put on some size to go with my speed, so when u look at my ESPN highlight reel you wont just see me  :0piss:  on middle linebackers u'll see me going head to head with'em

----------


## BP85

I have played 4 semi-pro seasons, and everybody is on performance enhancing drugs. Thats just a part of the sport. I have always signed a little contract stating that I wont use anything illegal, but coaches and docs know whats up. Really the few people who arent "on", are the guys who have passed their prime and cant play in the league anymore, and are playing for the love of the game. While the guys trying to make it, who are actually playing and trying to make a career out of football, will do/take/ingest anything to get to that next level........................................... Its a lot more notcable in baseball though, than football. If its gonna take you 5 yrs to move up the ranks and get payed shit and hit 20 homers a year or get on a nice cycle and hit 50 in 2 yrs, which will you choose? I really dont know where I was going with this, I wasnt really giving any advice, rather just letting you know my experiences........... about 5 yrs ago, everybody on here told me I was too small to play fullback in semi-pro leagues and that I shouldnt do a cycle because it wouldnt make a difference. Now I wish I could go back and tell them thanks for the terrible advice and that they were pissed that JV high school ball was their last chance to play. Now I have the last laugh go figure.

----------


## brianfantana

Anavar gives you good strength, i gained quite alot of LBM from - haven't used the other, i think var takes 3 weeks to leave your system - not sure how long it can be detected for.

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

Thanks alot dude. Do you have any negatives about it?

----------


## soccer#3

u might wanna look into winny. all the detection times on all compounds are listen in the profile section, just have a look. a lot of sprinters use winny. its water based. tbol might something too. the thing about var is its real expensive.

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

OK I will definitely look into these and read up on them.

Thanks

----------


## SidewayZ

Not sure about your league but in Jersey they don't test. I would use any juice then in the offseason.

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

OK I gota look into that cause that would be the shit if I could use pretty much anything in the offseason

----------


## jdDoWork

there is no semi pro football organization that tests for any kind of gear or drugs....just like there is no semi pro organization that pays....just like there are basically no semi pro orgs that send guys to the leauge (with the exception of the SSFL...and even that is rare) but dude you are farrrr away from being on a espn highlight reel and i hope that all of your dreams come true...but if you never played college ball which it sounds like you havent...and think you have the ability to get paid for playing...than you must go through the arena organizations.... you will start off below afl2 but at least you will be able to make money...and if you think making 300$ for a win and only 250 for a loss is worth beating your body up on astro turf and hockey boards...than do it...I know i sounds like an A-HOLE..but if you are going to do steroids simply to play semi pro football in hopes of making it to a pro leauge (nfl, cfl, aafl, ufl, or afl)....do not do steroids...because it wont work

----------


## BP85

> there is no semi pro football organization that tests for any kind of gear or drugs....just like there is no semi pro organization that pays....just like there are basically no semi pro orgs that send guys to the leauge (with the exception of the SSFL...and even that is rare) but dude you are farrrr away from being on a espn highlight reel and i hope that all of your dreams come true...but if you never played college ball which it sounds like you havent...and think you have the ability to get paid for playing...than you must go through the arena organizations.... you will start off below afl2 but at least you will be able to make money...and if you think making 300$ for a win and only 250 for a loss is worth beating your body up on astro turf and hockey boards...than do it...I know i sounds like an A-HOLE..but if you are going to do steroids simply to play semi pro football in hopes of making it to a pro leauge (nfl, cfl, aafl, ufl, or afl)....do not do steroids...because it wont work


I dont know where you play, but that is definitley NOT true in all cases, especially in the league I play in. Out of the 55 players on my team, maybe 10 ( including myself), do not have D1, D1AA, or D2 expierience. Out of those 45 or so, I would say about 30 of those players either have NFL, NFLe, cfl, afl, afl2, or some other experience playing at a high level. Most of those players just play in this league either as a stepping stone, or a way to stay in shape for other leagues.

----------


## jdDoWork

.......

----------


## fatback25

> I dont know where you play, but that is definitley NOT true in all cases, especially in the league I play in. Out of the 55 players on my team, maybe 10 ( including myself), do not have D1, D1AA, or D2 expierience. Out of those 45 or so, I would say about 30 of those players either have NFL, NFLe, cfl, afl, afl2, or some other experience playing at a high level. Most of those players just play in this league either as a stepping stone, or a way to stay in shape for other leagues.


Jesus Christ! 30 former nfl and cfl players. You guys must own the league you play in! I can't tell you how many guys I've ran in to that played in "the League" that didn't know what an OTA was or didn't know you get $100 just for lifting at the team facility or didnt know that London didn't have an NFLe team etc. Just because you ran a 40 at your college pro day in front of Jeff Fisher doesn't mean that you played for the Titans. BTW-if any of those pro players are "staying in shape" playing semi-pro ball, they would be in MAJOR violation of their contracts and would lose almost all rights to their guaranteed money.

I'm not knocking guys playing semi-pro ball. But just remeber that is what it is, semi-pro, and barely at that.

----------


## fatback25

And just so that I don't get flamed for hijacking this thread, man I would stay away from the juice. Not worth it especially when putting your body through a pounding like contact football, semi-pro football or NFL. BTW- steroids in the NFL is not as prevalent as you think. Most guys are just genetically gifted freaks or have balls of steel. AFL and CFL is a little dif but not by much. Generally you cant make enough in those two leagues to juice regularly. 

Just get on a good lifting program focusing on Max effort and dynamic effort sport specific movements, throw in a little linear and lateral speed development a few times a week and keep the bf low, you'll be enough of a beast on the field to have a good time playing some football.

----------


## BIGMIKETORR

Thanks guys for all of ur inputs i really appreciate it and I guess i got some decision makin to do

----------


## Baron

> And just so that I don't get flamed for hijacking this thread, man I would stay away from the juice. Not worth it especially when putting your body through a pounding like contact football, semi-pro football or NFL. BTW- steroids in the NFL is not as prevalent as you think. Most guys are just genetically gifted freaks or have balls of steel. AFL and CFL is a little dif but not by much. Generally you cant make enough in those two leagues to juice regularly. 
> 
> Just get on a good lifting program focusing on Max effort and dynamic effort sport specific movements, throw in a little linear and lateral speed development a few times a week and keep the bf low, you'll be enough of a beast on the field to have a good time playing some football.


actually everybody on my high school team was juicin. id safely assume 80 percent of all athletes on the pro or college level juice.

----------


## Baron

> Thanks guys for all of ur inputs i really appreciate it and I guess i got some decision makin to do


have you been to college yet? Maybe if you play real good, you can try to get recruited to a d1 school and take ur game to that level. I dunno how semi-pro works, but im sure if a scout see's you play you can get a scholarship into a good school like that.

----------


## fatback25

> actually everybody on my high school team was juicin. id safely assume 80 percent of all athletes on the pro or college level juice.


Wow. And quoted from a guy that was there for sure.  :Aajack:

----------


## Baron

> Wow. And quoted from a guy that was there for sure.


well if you read what i stated before it would make more sense. Im ASSUMING they all juice because everybody on my high school team juiced, and they werent rlly able to keep quiet about it except for people outside the team. The higher you go up it would only make sense that they juice more right?

----------


## BP85

> Jesus Christ! 30 former nfl and cfl players. You guys must own the league you play in! I can't tell you how many guys I've ran in to that played in "the League" that didn't know what an OTA was or didn't know you get $100 just for lifting at the team facility or didnt know that London didn't have an NFLe team etc. Just because you ran a 40 at your college pro day in front of Jeff Fisher doesn't mean that you played for the Titans. BTW-if any of those pro players are "staying in shape" playing semi-pro ball, they would be in MAJOR violation of their contracts and would lose almost all rights to their guaranteed money.
> 
> I'm not knocking guys playing semi-pro ball. But just remeber that is what it is, semi-pro, and barely at that.


Im glad you know what you are talking about. ha

----------


## 39+1

> Jesus Christ! 30 former nfl and cfl players. You guys must own the league you play in! I can't tell you how many guys I've ran in to that played in "the League" that didn't know what an OTA was or didn't know you get $100 just for lifting at the team facility or didnt know that London didn't have an NFLe team etc. Just because you ran a 40 at your college pro day in front of Jeff Fisher doesn't mean that you played for the Titans. BTW-if any of those pro players are "staying in shape" playing semi-pro ball, they would be in MAJOR violation of their contracts and would lose almost all rights to their guaranteed money.
> 
> I'm not knocking guys playing semi-pro ball. But just remeber that is what it is, semi-pro, and barely at that.


Dude everytime you right something its right on. If you not gonna know them I will cause i livein reality. Pro's playing in semi-pro legues GMAFB. thats horse crap. O and if you taking gear to play on a semiproteam go shelp you when your older cause you are not going to have the funds for treatment you gona need later in life. : :Aajack: 
Fatback you need to let it out a little more cause this thread made me laugh hard. Jeff Fisher is he still coaching LMAO. Hay remember when Buddy Ryan punched while he waant runningo ut the clock?

----------


## 39+1

> well if you read what i stated before it would make more sense. Im ASSUMING they all juice because everybody on my high school team juiced, and they werent rlly able to keep quiet about it except for people outside the team. The higher you go up it would only make sense that they juice more right?


 :Aajack:

----------


## BP85

> Dude everytime you right something its right on. If you not gonna know them I will cause i livein reality. Pro's playing in semi-pro legues GMAFB. thats horse crap. O and if you taking gear to play on a semiproteam go shelp you when your older cause you are not going to have the funds for treatment you gona need later in life. :
> Fatback you need to let it out a little more cause this thread made me laugh hard. Jeff Fisher is he still coaching LMAO. Hay remember when Buddy Ryan punched while he waant runningo ut the clock?


You as well are obviously brilliant., And you wont neeed treatment if you do shit the right way ( not to be confused with "Everytime you _right_ something its _right_ on"). You dont know what you are talking about bud, sorry. And if you are gonna be "funny", at least learn the English language because your grammer/spelling is horrible. You are either drunk, or stupid. "GMAFB"

----------


## pmacdona51

i have played both the nfl and cfl and juice is not rampant, it is the select few genically gifted and talented players in the world that have amazing work ethic, great agents, an are perfect every snap. if you think i am talkin bs and wanna flame me go ahead but unless you have been there, signed, playing seeing what goes on inside you really dont know anything. its beyond steroids and with how much is at stake its really beyond any semi pro on this board, bro give it up, your a joe lookin to get big great go ahead, but dont be trying to paint the real leagues with your regular old brush

----------


## cokeguy101

Hello BIGMIKETORR I’m a student at Stephen F. Austin State University and a major in the field of Kinesiology. I noticed your topic you posted on the message board on how you want to begin taking steroids while you’re in pro football. I just want to give you my opinion on your decision and let you know of the way it can be bad not only for your career, but also the sport as well. Steroids are considered cheating in many individuals’ eyes and some even believe that steroids should be totally abolished. Steroids should not be totally abolished in the world of sports because it can be used to increase the healing time of certain injuries, but I do believe steroid should be totally outlawed and incapable of obtaining for athletes other than for medical problems. Also Steroid should not be abolished at all in the medical industry. I’m not against the use of steroids at all, but the use in sports is what I don’t believe in. I believe the people that suggest this extreme idea are totally ignorant to the healing power of steroids.
According to Science, Steroids, and Youth: A Research Roundtable on Anabolic steroids were developed in the late 1930s primarily to treat hypogonadism, a condition in which the testes do not produce sufficient testosterone for normal growth, development, and sexual functioning. Steroids the performance enhancing drug have been a major issue in the sports world since its emergence in football and weight lifting athletes during the 70’swhich blew doctors away with its astounding athletic improvement for professional and amateur athletes. Steroids in the region of sports have been looked as being abused for many years, which it has been. Athletes have used this drug in unfair methods to gain an athletic edge in the sport they play. The most notable in the 70’s has to be with the Pittsburg Steelers, in which they won 4 Super Bowls during the decade. Recent reports have shown that the Steelers of the 1970’s and early 80’s made steroids vogue in the NFL before they were illegal. Even though the Pittsburg Steelers won the Super Bowl 4 times understand that there image has been tarnished and how it will be so hard to gain that image back. The Steelers used to be considered the team of the 70’s, but now many are pulling their ideas back with the surfacing of this information. In an article by Ed Driscoll Jim Haslett who is a well respected NFL head coach spoke of steroids and where it probably got started in Pittsburg ``It started, really, in Pittsburgh. They got an advantage on a lot of football teams. They were so much stronger (in the) '70s, late '70s, early '80s,'' Haslett said. ``They're the ones who kind of started it.'' The introduction of steroids on the team gave them a incredible edge over their opponents that led to all the team’s victories. Randy White, who was a defensive tackle for the Dallas Cowboys at the time, noticed the change in the Steelers. In the same article by Ed Driscoll he refers to a statement made by former Dallas Cowboy defensive tackle and NFL Hall of Fame inductee Randy White “Man", White said, "I'd look across the line at those Steelers with their sleeves rolled up on those huge arms, and well, I had to do something. I figured they were using steroids too." I believe steroids should be totally illegal in the use of professional sports because of the way it gave the Pittsburg team such an advantage over its opponents and the way it can give any team a significant edge over their opponents. Not only is steroids referred to in football, but also in baseball. With the latest surfacing of the Mitchell Reports many professional baseball players are being pointed out for taking steroids. One of the most startling is Barry Bonds, who is the current all-time home run leader in the history of the MLB. This emergence has caused a severe dampening on the game of baseball and has caused a lot of fans to turn their heads on the sport in ignominy. The way steroids can demolish the face of league is shown very clear in the media, but steroids are not shown how much they improve the healing time of injuries and some viruses such as S.A.R.S. (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome). 
Please think of the way your decision will make kids like me become very disappointed and not want to watch pro football and if anyone were ever to find out would eventually ruin the face of pro football just like it has done for baseball. Steroids should be legal in the sense of medical research and treatment, but using them in sports is outright wrong. You can find ways to gain that competitive edge with hard work and drive. You don’t have to cheat to gain an edge BIGMIKETORR. Don’t take my response as a personal attack, but a attack on the use of steroids in sports all over. You can make a difference if you just try. I don’t have that power, but because you are in pro football please start a trend that will make you a legend in the sport and also in the world of sports as well. Please reconsider in your decision to take the controlled substance and how it could damage your life, the face of pro football. So I will leave you with my thoughts and opinions and you can respond anytime.

----------

